# deep drop rigs



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

do you buy them or make them yourself. what do i want if i buy them? what do i not want? would it be better to make them myself? i got to try deep dropping before Team Recess catches all the fish.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

3 hook rig with carribean swivels. dont use too big of a hook like the ones that come on some of the pre made stuff. 3-5lbs of lead depending on current


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought a couple early on - now I make my own. Suggest strong (200-300 lb) main line - I like the bimini swivels - good crimping tool, and attach the lead with 80-or 100 max - something about 1/2 the strengh ofthe main line. think beefy & strong- there are big critters down there - not some much stealth but don't get carried away with thehardward

Hook size is deterimed for thetargeted species, a good all around hook is old mustad 14/0 for grouper, 12/0 for smaller tiles or long tail bass 

My grouper rigs are three 14/0 hooks - spaced 24 to 30 inches apart - my 12/0 rigs have 5 or 6 hooks and are 18 iches apart or so - these become pretty cumberson - scale up or down to your liking.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Deep Down Tackle.

I don't deep drop at all. I would use sleeve swivels to attach the leaders to the main line. I bought my sleeve swivels at Outcast. Anthony had to order them for me. They are kinda pricey but well worth it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

On the bottom of those Rigs add about a 5 foot long line with a butterflied mingo to get that big grouper that always is slow and hangs out when the smaller fish start feeding on the smaller baits. I have 3,4 and 6 Lb Deep Drop weights for sale @ $1.50 a Lb. Pictured below is the 6 LB 3 & 4s are just shorter.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the advise men. that's what i was thinking. some of the premade stuff seemed a little big to me. 500-600lb. mono and 15-16\0 hooks. sounds like overkill. i already have most of the stuff on hand to make them anyway. Sealark i just ordered my weights yesterday, i wish i would have known before hand, i would have bought them from you. i'm sure it won't take long to lose them the way my luck goes. i'll get the next one's from you. my next question is on location. not asking for numbers just advise. let me tell you what i have got. i started around the elbow and made a route up to a point south west of the nipple on a 700' deep line. the route is about 15 miles long.i'll look along this route for somewhere to drop. am i on the right track here? to deep? to shallow? i'm looking for tile or snowy's. i'm having fun already. ya'll tell me some more. thank's for the help.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

It is better to make your own. The store ones tend to have the dropper lines (snoots) to short. I like #13 mustads on 300lb mono with about 10" long snoots.4 ,5 or six hooks. Some times I use a smaller hook mixed in the middle. If you make your own all the hooks don't have to be the same size.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

anybody, anybody


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely make your own. It's cheaper than store-bought and you have 100% control of the quality.

If you absolutely have to start somewhere and don't have a blueprint of prior knowledge to work from, Sea Striker makes some acceptable rigs. But most of theirs have 5 hooks.

I scaled mine down to three hook rigs and scaledup the hook size to 12/0 and 14/0. Just sharpen the hell out of them every time you go. Mustads are duller than a conversation with Al Gore.:banghead

Mullethead has some good advice there.

Catch


----------

